# Magnolia Hoss



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't had the chance to get much bowhunting in this year due to football and college, but finally had the chance to get away this last week to hunt at my parents new place in Magnolia. I had found good sign in a patch of woods with several hooked bushes and a nice scrape. I hand-threw some corn for a couple of days to pull some does in so I could get one in the freezer before the end of season. After a couple of days, I set up some pine branches against a nice oak to break up my outline with a nice shooting window. Tuesday evenin I set out at around 4:00 to set at my new spot. Not 15 minutes later, I had 2 spikes eating around the front of my tree. Suddenly, I heard a deer approaching from behind me, where I didn't have any branches to hide my outline. The deer kept approaching until it was a mere 3 yards behind me!







It was so close that I could hear it breathing....I thought, Great, this deer is gonna ruin my evening hunt. To my suprise, the deer settled down and approached my side raking a sapling in the process. I saw antlers out of my side view and buck fever hit me hard







. Luckily, as soon as he saw the spikes eating the corn, he ruined their party and runned up in front of my tree to scare them off. Any of you that have hunted off of the ground with a bow and no blind know how hard it is to draw on several deer from 20 yards, it took me around 5 minutes to position the deer where he was broadside and the other deer weren't looking. As soon as he turnde broadside, I drew my Bowtech and right as it broke over, He lifted his head to look righy at me. I couldn't control my shaking and it was all I could do not to focus on him as he stared at me. After about 15 seconds, he put his head down and thats the break I was looking for. I let the Beman ICS tipped with the trusty 'ol Slicktrick fly. The arrow hit perfect, and he spun running a mere 20 yards, falling over within sight. I was elated, Not having a deer lease this year, never did I think that I would have a chance to kill such a nice buck behind my house, let alone only having to pay for a bag of deer corn! He is also one of the biggest bucks I have shot, he field dressed 150 pounds.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

That's cool. Nice buck.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the fine buck.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome buck bro....congrats!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

nice buck! congrats


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice buck*

Great buck:work: That is nice (But) ya should of tagged it :rotfl: Im sure ya did!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fantastic! And like you mentioned, ground level in make shift blind....

I used to joke that if I was hooked up to a polygraph during the draw all markers would be off the chart.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Dayum.. that is a nice buck and a very cool story. Congratulations on getting a good deer the hard way.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice. congrats


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

Great Deer.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Great story too! Congrats!


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Only in TEXAS ! Just curious, what area of Magnolia were you hunting?


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Great Buck and loved the story. I know how you felt with the deer behind you. Had on similar several years ago and can still remember him breathing and stomping the ground and I couldn't move. Your story brought back great memories. Congratulations on a great buck.:cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on the nice deer!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

airbornxpress said:


> Great buck:work: That is nice (But) ya should of tagged it :rotfl: Im sure ya did!


With comments like this I may stop posting all together 
The deer was definately tagged as soon as pictures were taken. I figured that a deer without a tag on its horn or ear makes for a better picture.

Kody


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great deer and a great story. Merry Christmas!


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats very nice


----------

